# Grouper on fly



## Wildside31T (Feb 13, 2013)

I've been seeing this big sheep head out side my back door here on SPI and it only seemed fair that I take the long rod out and make a couple cast to him. I sae him tailing on an oyster reef so I made a few cast with a freshly tied craft fur crab but he didn't seem interested at all. After a few cast I was about to give up, not seeing him there anymore I made one more cast. Wel I thought I got snagged on the reef during the retrieval, boy was I wrong. I lifted my rod tip up and I was on with this little guy, he was something else pretty fun to fight on my 6wt but all in all my very first grouper.


----------



## Wildside31T (Feb 13, 2013)

Little guy


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Pic didn't load?


----------



## Wildside31T (Feb 13, 2013)

Picture 2:


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Sweet, juvenile gag grouper. Very few people can claim to have caught a grouper on fly rod.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Very cool, congrats. I have a spot where I can catch mangrove snapper on my fly rod. Those buggers can pull and are a lot of fun to catch on fly.


----------



## Wildside31T (Feb 13, 2013)

He was a small guy for sure but my first grouper on fly no doubt, just pretty sweet to see them inshore.


----------



## SiteCast (Jan 6, 2012)

*Goliath*

Congrats on your catch, especially in TX. I landed a Goliath on fly this spring in Florida. Only about 12 lbs., but still fun. I had 2 other shots at fish that were between 100-200 lbs but they shot the bird at my fly.


----------



## Wildside31T (Feb 13, 2013)

Well looks like Mr. Cuda thought my fly was apatizing as well.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Cool that we have such an exotic variety down here.


----------



## TXyakker (Aug 18, 2005)

Picture of the fly?


----------



## Wildside31T (Feb 13, 2013)

My inspired Fred Hannie pattern


----------

